# 8v itb teaser



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Making progress on my itb project should be done by the time spring rolls around.










_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:58 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v itb teaser (chrisbmx68)*

i like what i am seeing. any more info, or are you keeping us in suspense?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I will take some proper pictures and make a build thread of some sort I guess this coming weekend. 
basic summary is
motor currently has megasquirt and has been running with a regular manifold and tb for a year or so. 
I procured a set of bertils throttle bodies from a super vee race car.
I am doing all the required stuff to use them. Its taking a fair bit of custom doo dads to get everything to mount up and fit correctly.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i see i see. i know what you mean about custom parts to make things work, and just when you think that you have it all figured out then something else pops up that you did not think about.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah pretty much. 
for example i figured these would bolt right up to the head and be dandy with the injectors mounting in the stock location. 
apparently since these were used on a 1.6l head with no injector ports they had a lot more room for the throttle linkage. 
So I had to make a 10mm nylon spacer/gasket for them even to mount. Even with the spacer there was no way I could use my old fuel rail setup








I will be running the injectors pre throttle plates in the velocity stacks with a custom fuel rail and corresponding junk. 
No idea how I plan to do the throttle cable or TPS yet


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

it's the price you pay to be a little different i guess.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Copycat!








keep at it. we'll have to have a counterflow ITB meet at a show this year, it'll be a small meet I think...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I have had this in the works nearly as long as you lol I just do a worse job making threads and taking pretty pictures








I sold my second set of bertils itb's to holden mcneil so there should be 3 of us at least on the east coast


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 6:27 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Just bustin' yer nuts. Hope to see more!


----------



## deezay (Jun 25, 2008)

got a few questions regarding megasquirt and itb on a counterflow setup...
i'm currently going through the same build.. i've got all the parts.. but MS is holding me up..


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_I have had this in the works nearly as long as you lol I just do a worse job making threads and taking pretty pictures








I sold my second set of bertils itb's to holden mcneil so there should be 3 of us at least on the east coast


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be running them on Euro 16v CIS (Basic)...


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Any leads on any more of the Bertil's tb's? My autocross EP Rabbit has a 1.6 Bertil's build motor so I'm thinking those tb's would fit and work well on it. That and hopefully be a bit cheaper than new parts. Any pics of them? I've only seen them installed on a supervee motor, in the car. Do they bolt up directly to the head or mount to a typical weber intake?
Thanks


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I will be home this weekend and can take a few pics for you.
they bolt directly to the head if its a carb head aka no injector ports. I dont have any more but I have a lead on one other set made by Drake engineering. 
I have a lot of pics on my other computer which I have been meaning to compile into one thread in the carb/itb forum for reference purpose for a long time.
here are a few pics i have hosted already
http://www.holcosales.com/images/gti/itb/


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

im also doin a counterflow itb setup in a MK2 so ill hold it down for the PNW 

Looks good keep up the good work


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I would have gone the route you did but rowland never returns my emails







I wonder if they dont get emails from hotmail


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

lets see more pics of MK2's with ITB's on counterflows


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok well I have been slowly making progress, still haven't been home at the same time as real camera though. 
I made the Teflon spacer so the linkage clears the head
got all the an fittings and aeromotive FPR
got a gm TPS sensor and modded it to work with the linkage
got my fuel rail extrusion and cut it to length then drilled it to fit the injector spacing.
Modded the fiberglass horns to fit modern injectors
got a blox 6 port vac manifold and made brackets to mount it to the vc 
machined vac nipples to seal in the old injector bungs in the head with o-rings.
lots left to do, the next step is making hold downs for the fuel rail, and figuring out what to do for a throttle cable.


























_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:23 AM 3-17-2009_


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:24 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

p.s. in case anyone was wondering there is 1/8 to 1/4 clearance between the horns and the firewall


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Looking good, I laughed when I saw the vac. manifold, I was going to be doing the exact same thing, with the same manifold.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't need to pull vac for the brake booster and I don't think you will either. I tapped the one barbed fitting on the end and put in a 1/8npt plug. Its a nice quality vac manifold I am pleased


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_I don't need to pull vac for the brake booster and I don't think you will either. I tapped the one barbed fitting on the end and put in a 1/8npt plug. Its a nice quality vac manifold I am pleased

I agree. And you're right, I won't need to pull any vac. for the brake booster. Great quality for the price. I was going to use the manifold for a more accurate map source. But I think I may be able to get all them damn near exactly the same, then only have to pull from one of them. Only time will tell.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I will be pulling all 4 to the vac manifold then using one port for the megasquirt ecu and the other port for the fpr. I figured I have 4 injector ports not being used I might as well pull from all of them.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

So are you worried at all about the firewall clearence?
I like the pics cant wait to see it in your car it is goin into a MK2 correct.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_Modded the fiberglass horns to fit modern injectors

I was surprised to see the almost non-existent injector angle in those.
Bertil's did get some bad ass power from his engines, so I guess it's not an issue.








Cool project, looking forward to see how it all pans out.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Its going in my bunny








I am not concerned about the horns hitting the firewall but there may not be enough clearance for the velocity stacks to actually do their job.

yeah it would be nice if the injector angle was a little steeper but they are so far away from the throttle plates that I have a feeling it wont really matter too much.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_yeah it would be nice if the injector angle was a little steeper but they are so far away from the throttle plates that I have a feeling it wont really matter too much. 

Pretty much what I was thinking; especially at WOT and high RPM.
Bertil's would have changed the design if it was detrimental to the engine's performance.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

in the later models there were metal stacks and I think the angle was a bit more ideal, but yeah as much as I pretend this isn't a race car and that will be far from my restriction


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

haven't been to my parents house much lately, and been trying to fix some crap on my jetta. 
I got new o-rings for where the horns meet the aluminum, made a throttle cable stop, got some bolts and nuts, and am in the process of making the fuel rail hold downs. I need to pick up some more argon for my tig because I failed at bending the brackets the right length 3 times and im running out of stainless flat stock.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_










Are those fuel injector bungs actually bonded to the fiberglass trumpets? That's pretty neat.
This is going to be a really sweet setup once it's done. I'm looking forward to the videos.








IMO, this is a much better way to do counterflow ITB's, compared to using a carb manifold, and DCOE spaced ITB's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes the injector buckets are part of the horn's 
that whole piece is quite elaborate and took many hours of some poor soul's time


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

Damn Conti nice setup. That thing should scream pretty good. Im not quite ready to step it up to that level yet, but its definitely in the future for my engine.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

made quite a bit of progress this weekend, but I am currently on a quest for a digital camera at my parents house. 
Mushroom projected into rewiring a bunch of crap.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

here we go 
moved the ICM to the opposite of the rain tray removed can style ignition coil, ordered msd blaster ss square coil and firewall pass through mount. 
made throttle cable/modded gas pedal to fit new cable
rearranging some wires, moved the O2 sensor controller into the car and ran just the sensor through the firewall. 
deleted heater valve and just plumbed heat to be on all the time
made mounting plate for FPR and mounted it where the window washer resi usually goes/ran fuel lines
got longer stainless bolts for the itb's from mcmaster carr, along with adapters from the 5/16 fuel lines to 3/8
got argon for my tig and made the fuel rail hold downs 








decent pic of my brake setup








shows the 1/8npt vac barbs I machined to accept injector o-rings and how I am pulling vac from all 4 cylinders.
Also you can see why the teflon spacer was needed for the linkage to clear the injector bungs in the head casting. 


















_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 4:17 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

very nice. looks like you got a lot done since the last time.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Another solid day or so of work and I should be able to fire it up. Unfortunately I will 99% need to change my tune from map to alpha N which will require me to re tune everything from scratch saface


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I'll kick that up to 99.9% likely.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

You are going to have a good time with it right Paul?
I demand idle at 800rpm! haha 
I might step up to a tt 306 at some point too


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_I might step up to a tt 306 at some point too 

Damn you and your solid lifters.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

get the crespo conversion lifters for your head if you want to run a tt 288 or 306. 
Honestly though all of the radical cams I have come across/bought require oversized lifters and shim under style. So pretty much the same amount of work to set up any head for a BIG cam. A TT 306 or one of the web 288ish grinds is about as big as you can run on regular shim over lifters.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_You are going to have a good time with it right Paul?
I demand idle at 800rpm! haha 


Is that with or without the ac on?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ac on obviously 
20/40 ac 


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 11:35 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

waiting on some parts and junk doing wiring in the meantime.
re sleeved the rest of the stuff in the rain tray too, just didn't get a pic.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Bump for this thread... decided to sell off all my stuff...


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

booo letting me down dude!
No progress this week, except putting ecodes in my mk3. I'm basically ready to start the car, but my fuel rail leaked. FYI dont use a 9/16ths drill bit if you drill your own rail, I am waiting on my 14mm end mill, so I can drill my new extrusion sans leaks. Should be kickin around in a week or two depending on my free time. 


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 12:05 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

love the work








How much clearence do you have inbetween the velocity stacks and firewall?
What throttle linkage and cable?
pic of my project


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

1/4 to 1/2 or 3/4 inch depending on the shape of the firewalla t that part. Its not a lot and probably not enough.
Lokar throttle cable custom throttle pedal, custom throttle stop, custom ball end linkage + some of what the itb's came with when i got them. GM tps sensor modded a bit to fit over the shaft on the linkage. 
your setup will probably be cleaner and work better haha 
Made a new fuel rail tonight ditched the o-ring an fittings that extruda body provides so I am basically only using their extrusion. I tapped the ends 1/4inch npt pipe thread which seals a lot better.
I should be able to start the car whenever i have time to put everything back on.
here is what has been taking up some of my time lately


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

well regardless it looks good and cant wait to see a video clip of it running.








Q? how will the injectors in the stacks effect the starting and idle/running fact of it.
my manifold had injector holes taped and makes the injectors sit stirght up and down no vertical slant for flow and i decided to plug them and retain the factory location in the head for injectors.

Do you know if there is any benifit to this?
Sweet bike by the way


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

the further the injector is away from the valve the better fuel optimization. But typically there is a delay in throttle "blips" and idle greatly suffers. F1 cars have stand off injectors above the mouth of the velocity stack. The more angled the injector sits in comparison to the throat/port the better, so you probably made the better choice using the oem injector ports.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Why does no one run crossflow


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

too cool for you








nah I comitted to buy this head thinking it had a lot bigger valves than it did. Ended up getting it anyway and sold my crossflow. Didn't seem worth it to convert to solid lifters and the associated cost of switching all my junk over didnt seem worth it for like 20 more cfm or whatever it would be. Its an 8v mind you if I wanted to be making real power I would have a k20 swapped in there. (also if i was rich that would be easier)


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i run crossflow


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_the further the injector is away from the valve the better fuel optimization. But typically there is a delay in throttle "blips" and idle greatly suffers. F1 cars have stand off injectors above the mouth of the velocity stack. The more angled the injector sits in comparison to the throat/port the better, so you probably made the better choice using the oem injector ports. 

Please forgive my unfamiliarity with Megasquirt, but here's a thought: Does MS have some sort of 12v output that can be programmed to switch on at a selected RPM? If-so, would it be possible to use that output to operate a relay, which would switch the power from one bank of injectors, to a second bank of injectors located further up the intake tract?
IE: You can optimise the flow rate and duty cycle of the lower bank of injectors for lower RPM, and the second bank, which would be located further away, would be opitmised for a higher flow rate as well...



_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 8:25 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you don't even need to do it that way, it can run 8 injectors out of the box and you can run 2 separate fuel maps. 
I cant easily run a second set of injectors as they slam into the throttle linkage if i try to use them in the head. 
it makes tuning a LOT more difficult especially with only 1 person in the car.
yes that would be an ideal setup with an itb configuration 

also i have no updates on the car, been working on the mk3 and almost done my daily 










_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 7:46 AM 7-8-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

aah it lives runs like b hole though cant get it to idle under 2000 rpm hrmm
here is a video for your enjoyment 
http://www.holcosales.com/images/gti/itbs.mpg


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

nice work. keep it going, i am sure that you can get that thing tuned and running good


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i must have a wild vac leak cause its trying to idle at like 2600rpm


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah having issues fixing excessive air going into the motor even with throttle plates closed


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Looked good yesterday! 
Keep up the progress mang. I want a ride before I leave.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

where are you leaving too? I bought the rest of the **** i need to use that fancy connector


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

oh college im dumb


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Haha leaving August ~20th. That connector is schweet.
Get one of these :EDIT: better one! http://cgi.ebay.com/New-RadioS...%3A50










_Modified by atrujillo1991 at 8:56 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

did work today, car looks more apart than before, But I will take some pictures.
I started wiring in the new engine bay wiring harness with milspec connector. 
I pressed out the old throttle shaft bushings reamed them out to a bigger size pressed in new bronze bushings. Ported them to match the inside. Put the whole shebang back together. Fixed some stuff with epoxy, and am now painting the backside of the butterflies/walls to try to seal it off better. 

UH converted my hood latch from internal to hidden under the grill.
broke my angle grinder and then repaired it 
burned my arm with the soldering iron under the dash


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

What milspec, and where'd you get it from?


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

Looks kinda like this:








With a whole lot more pins.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

Well yea, knew that. lol. 
How many pins? Sourced? I've been looking for my project, wondering what others are using. You putting just the MS marness through it? Or MS and engine dummy lights and such as well?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

ms harness is normal just doing the engine side. turns, starter, rad fan, headlights, alt exciter wire, horn, oil pressure, water temp, oil temp, etc. I deleted quite a few wires that i have not been using as well. 

I got it from ebay some seller in hong kong. Its pretty basic solder on wires both ends no water seal but it was like 8 bucks and is nice quality 19 pin looks identical to the one andrew posted 

they had ones with a lot more pins and a lot fewer i will find the seller if you are interested


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

here you go dude so far I would say the connectors are pretty decent for the price def worth picking up and checking out at least. I spent like a day researching and ordering pins and boots and terminals sperately from a catalog with 10000 part numbers in it seemed a little daunting for a stupid connector. 
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/PA...earch


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Cut the old harnesses out soldered the wires on the plug








shows how it will go together when I am done








the fat heat shrink tube is for the end of the plug, and the braided loom will go over the new harness








some of the old wiring I need to redo








Here is how the megasquirt wiring is done since second gen asked about it. 








shows the new bronze bushings I put in, hopefully there will be a lot less air getting into the motor with the plates closed now, I fixed/sealed everything up a lot better this time around.


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Call me if you need a hand, Chris








I want to see how well it'll run on the old map
*3*


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

will do I am back in the city for the week, not sure when I will have time to work on it more. I need to pick up some 16ga wire to redo the engine stuff. 
it probably wont run well at all on the old map, but it shouldn't take too much to switch it to alpha N


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I have about 20 days left so hopefully it'll be up by then. If not... I'll be back in mid September


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

should be running in 20 days


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Woot!


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

Done yet?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrujillo1991* »_Done yet?









what he said. sh*i*t, even _mine _is running now.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

never will it run...







every time I have gone home I have only had time to work on the jetta. I need to get tires mounted tierod ends and balljoints changed so I can get it inspected. Got a ticket the other day for driving around with expired stickers


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

shouldn't have bought a mk3....


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

I wish I was home








I'd do the tie rod ends and ball joints for you.
Get new stickers and then take it to court! If you show 'em you have them when you go in they'll most likely drop the ticket.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

It was a PPA ticket not even a real police ticket I just have to mail it back with proof of inspection. 
Anyway did the balljoints and tie rod ends tonight. Discovered that when I got it aligned at ntb they didnt hold the boots when they rotated the tie rods so just had to order tie rod boots too grrr. NTB is mounting the tires for me tomorrow. Then inspection... then working on the rabbit
also I am moving on monday so I have been busy with that too


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_shouldn't have bought a mk3....

shhh going to come abandon it at your shop


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I did 3 or 4 hours of wiring today got halfway done the new harness. sorry I didn't have a real camera but I took some pics with my phone.
Part of the reason it took so long is that I am using all new wire for the engine side of the harness and had to take apart all the plugs grind off the old twires tin the terminals then solder everything back together. I also dont have as many colors of wire as the oem harness so labels were key. 
Ok so first I made a abs mounting plate for the milsepc plug since I was mounting it in a round hole that was larger than the plug itself. I made a matching piece for he backside and its sandwiched onto the firewall with 4 allen bolts. 








it will be nice if I ever need to take the harness out in the future takes all of 1 second to undo. 








I got done cutting all the wires and soldering them on the harness but I only got half the stuff sleeved. You can see the starter solenoid plug, reverse switch, and all the temp and pressure sensor wires in this pic. 








_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:02 PM 8-29-2009_


_Modified by chrisbmx68 at 9:11 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

mmmm progresss

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (atrujillo1991)*

nice firewall connection


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

worked on it a bit yesterday got done some more wiring. 3/4 done should start up sometime this week


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Updates!?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Was busy on saturday replacing all 4 rear cv's on the GTO jetta is getting inspected today/tomorrow fingers crossed on that one. 
Got the wiring 100% done on the rabbit Saturday night. Took a pic and pretended it was done. 
Haven't tested any of it though so if it works I will make it to h20 if it doesn't i will spend another couple weeks troubleshooting and redoing everything.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

update
car is "done"
as in it runs and drives for the first time in a really long time. Going to try to make it to h20 even though the tune is beyond rough. 
all the wiring seems to work and mechanically its pretty solid. 
My vac manifold setup didnt work as plan so it has been put on the shelf untill I have more time to rework the vac barbs 

p.s. cant even describe how it sounds at WOT pretty sure its louder than the exhaust. HD video will be taken on the way to h20 stealing the camera from work


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Made it to h20 and back. 
had a mishap on the way there cyl #1 throttle plate retention screws got eaten up by the motor. Made for an interesting last 2 miles of the trip to h20. Got the screw fragments out and repaired the throttle bodies and drove her around and home today. 
Pretty sure the exh valve seat is dented up along with the piston top and scored cyl walls. Oh well thus is life at least I made it to the mk1 gtg.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_Made it to h20 and back. 
had a mishap on the way there cyl #1 throttle plate retention screws got eaten up by the motor. Made for an interesting last 2 miles of the trip to h20. Got the screw fragments out and repaired the throttle bodies and drove her around and home today. 
Pretty sure the exh valve seat is dented up along with the piston top and scored cyl walls. Oh well thus is life at least I made it to the mk1 gtg. 

Good to hear you got it running, I looked all over creation for you and your car, to no avail.
8VITB's represent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I only took it to the mk1 gtg since I wasn't sure how beat up everything was after the calamity. Its def low on compression in cylinder 1, but hey it made it the 150 miles home after h20.


----------

